# Weeing help



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

I am at the end of my patience with Roscoe today.
He is dry all of the time i am in the house,and most nights the second i go out even just across the road to feed the womans hamster which takes 5 mins at the most he wees in his crate. This is now EVERY time i leave the house and i am fed up.
He only goes in the crate to sleep at night and if i am out of the house because if he doesn't he chews everything and toilets everywhere. He is never left for long. Anyway today i fed the hamster and he wet i said naughty put him straight into garden and he stayed there til i cleaned up the mess. He then came back in and carried on as normal, then i had to take my son to preschool at 12 and again out for about 15-20 mins tops and again he wet. I don't know what to do, he gets let out at 5.30 in morning with husband and doesn't come in until he has been to toilet, then he has his brekkie at 6-7 
Then eldest leaves for school and then i take him for walks along the fields with youngest for about half hour to an hour ( his main walk is in evening when hubby gets home as we take it in turns to take him out for and hour an a halfish.)
I don't know what to do it is driving me insane and i am ALWAYS washing beddign and the floors


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It sounds like seperation anxiety to me. Try putting hin in the crate for feeding and also just for a few minutes during the day when you are in the room. Gradually work up until he is in it while you go out the room for a few minutes, come back in and let him out. Keep doing this until he is comfortable with you not being in the room and doesnt wee in his crate. Im sure he will get the hang of it soon, you have done really well with him so far and he is still a pup, he just needs to learn that you are actually coming back when hes home alone


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> It sounds like seperation anxiety to me. Try putting hin in the crate for feeding and also just for a few minutes during the day when you are in the room. Gradually work up until he is in it while you go out the room for a few minutes, come back in and let him out. Keep doing this until he is comfortable with you not being in the room and doesnt wee in his crate. Im sure he will get the hang of it soon, you have done really well with him so far and he is still a pup, he just needs to learn that you are actually coming back when hes home alone


It is so hard as i KNOW he can hold it, coz if i am in all day i have to carry him to get him out in the garden sometimes !!!!!
I will try this tho and see if it makes any difference, i am willing to try anything at the mo tbh. I am fed up


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes and don't forget, he's still a baby and already you are his second home (if I remember rightly??) It sounds like it's anxiety rather than a need to pee.

I would also say be careful about the exercise - I know he isn't a big breed, but young puppies of any breed shouldn't be 'force exercised' while they are still under 8-9 months of age. The general rule is 5 minutes of exercise per month of puppy's age per day. So 2 hours a day sounds quite a lot at his age.

Obviously playing in the garden and mooching about under his own steam doesn't come into this 'rule'.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

feorag said:


> Yes and don't forget, he's still a baby and already you are his second home (if I remember rightly??) It sounds like it's anxiety rather than a need to pee.
> 
> I would also say be careful about the exercise - I know he isn't a big breed, but young puppies of any breed shouldn't be 'force exercised' while they are still under 8-9 months of age. The general rule is 5 minutes of exercise per month of puppy's age per day. So 2 hours a day sounds quite a lot at his age.
> 
> Obviously playing in the garden and mooching about under his own steam doesn't come into this 'rule'.


 
I agree with this too:2thumb:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Definately sounds like seperation anxiety.

when you go out, pop him in his crate and attach a tube from his willy to his ear. Every time you go out and he pisses he'll get an earful of it. He'll soon stop

although the side effects are him stopping weeing altogether.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

feorag said:


> Yes and don't forget, he's still a baby and already you are his second home (if I remember rightly??) It sounds like it's anxiety rather than a need to pee.
> 
> I would also say be careful about the exercise - I know he isn't a big breed, but young puppies of any breed shouldn't be 'force exercised' while they are still under 8-9 months of age. The general rule is 5 minutes of exercise per month of puppy's age per day. So 2 hours a day sounds quite a lot at his age.
> 
> Obviously playing in the garden and mooching about under his own steam doesn't come into this 'rule'.


We are his third home 
I don't understand what forced excercise is ???? He comes belting towards me when i grab the lead etc ??? He kinda needs these walks tho and gets restless without them, i think he uses them to burn off steam as he is very active. He is never tired or even panting when we get back and is still leaping around like a loon for quite some time so i assumed we were not walking him too much ?????




Meko said:


> Definately sounds like seperation anxiety.
> 
> when you go out, pop him in his crate and attach a tube from his willy to his ear. Every time you go out and he pisses he'll get an earful of it. He'll soon stop
> 
> although the side effects are him stopping weeing altogether.


Hahahha you make me giggle 

My hubby said about attaching a tube from his willy leading out of the letterbox too lol


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

Overexercising young pups can be very detrimental to them, and even though they might appear like they can go on for hours...you could be damaging the growth of his bones and joints and causing damage which might show itself later in life. It is better to stick to the 5 mins per month of life rule until they are about a year old. He is part boxer yeah? They are a biggish breed, so it would be sensible to cut down on the massive long walks.

Try playing stimulating mental games with him in the garden to wear him out instead, like hiding toys or treats in places and having him hunt around for them, and lots of short training exercises will keep his mind active.

As for the weeing, it definately sounds like seperation anxiety...How did you crate train him in the first place? Does he get sent there when he is bad? 
You should try putting him in his crate when you are in the house and sitting with him for a few minutes, then letting him out and praising him, then repeat, and move away a bit, working up until you are not in the room and showing him that you always come back.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Meko said:


> when you go out, pop him in his crate and attach a tube from his willy to his ear. Every time you go out and he pisses he'll get an earful of it. He'll soon stop
> 
> although the side effects are him stopping weeing altogether.


Meko - you crack me up sometimes! :2thumb:



TEENY said:


> We are his third home
> I don't understand what forced excercise is ???? He comes belting towards me when i grab the lead etc ??? He kinda needs these walks tho and gets restless without them, i think he uses them to burn off steam as he is very active. He is never tired or even panting when we get back and is still leaping around like a loon for quite some time so i assumed we were not walking him too much ?????


Force exercising is just a term whereby you are basically walking the puppy on a lead outside his own home. Allowing him to run as much as he likes in his own garden isn't forced upon him, whereas lead walking is.

Under 8-9 months old puppy's bones are still growing and are still soft and over-exercising can literally stunt their growth and also lead to arthritis problems in later life.

I got my GSD when he was 11 months old and he has boundless energy and will run and walk forever, but he was restricted to an hour a day and now at 15 months he gets about an hour and a half occasionally 2 hours, which is what you're giving your puppy now! However, he would go all day given the chance. We don't always do what's best for us though do we.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

biohazard156 said:


> Overexercising young pups can be very detrimental to them, and even though they might appear like they can go on for hours...you could be damaging the growth of his bones and joints and causing damage which might show itself later in life. It is better to stick to the 5 mins per month of life rule until they are about a year old. He is part boxer yeah? They are a biggish breed, so it would be sensible to cut down on the massive long walks.
> 
> Try playing stimulating mental games with him in the garden to wear him out instead, like hiding toys or treats in places and having him hunt around for them, and lots of short training exercises will keep his mind active.
> 
> ...


He doesn't ever get sent to the crate when he is bad. If it is a toilet accident he is put straight outside. If he is chewing he is told no and it is taken away this is right yes ????
I have only ever used the crate as somewhere for him if i am in bed or out, he has a toy and a chew bone in there for summin to do and the door is open all day when i am here and he goes in there of his own accord quite a lot so assume he doesn't mind being in there.
It has just happened again when i went to pick little one up and again i was out for 15-20 mins max as school is close by. Before i went we were playing in garden anyway as i was doing the gardening.
We do play lots of games for him and he has a toy rotation so he has diff toys every couple of days too so he doesn't get bored with them.



feorag said:


> Meko - you crack me up sometimes! :2thumb:
> 
> Force exercising is just a term whereby you are basically walking the puppy on a lead outside his own home. Allowing him to run as much as he likes in his own garden isn't forced upon him, whereas lead walking is.
> 
> ...


I see i didn't realise this, i assumed that this walking would be good for him, especially as he loves it so much. maybe i will just do the evening walk for an hour as if i don't do this one he will have an accident overnight.
Does this sound right ????


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

My husband takes our dog out as soon as he gets up at 6:00 and about 10:30 at night for more or a less half an hour each time.

Then I take him out mid-afternoon for anything from half an hour depending on whether we're walking locally or if I've taken him to the beach or the forest, in which case he might walk for an hour, but very rarely more.

I know it's hard because they love their walks, but it's worth taking it carefully until they're grown and their bones are properly 'set', then you can walk them for as long as you like. 

Personally i don't think there are enough hours in the day to walk enough to exhaust our dog! :roll:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

TEENY said:


> He doesn't ever get sent to the crate when he is bad. If it is a toilet accident he is put straight outside. If he is chewing he is told no and it is taken away this is right yes ????
> I have only ever used the crate as somewhere for him if i am in bed or out, he has a toy and a chew bone in there for summin to do and the door is open all day when i am here and he goes in there of his own accord quite a lot so assume he doesn't mind being in there.
> It has just happened again when i went to pick little one up and again i was out for 15-20 mins max as school is close by. Before i went we were playing in garden anyway as i was doing the gardening.
> We do play lots of games for him and he has a toy rotation so he has diff toys every couple of days too so he doesn't get bored with them.
> ...


how old is he ? an hour may even be to much, i personally would do a few short walks rather than one big walk a day ,


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

At the moment, our pup who is recovering from arthroscopy (for his eblow dysplasia) is restricted to 4 x 5 min walks a day....which I tell you is blooming hard to do!! I do know what it is like to have a hyper pup in the house as he is very much so...but walking him this much can have a very detrimental effect on him....things like dysplasia can be caused by over exercising (as well as a genetic inheritance factor)....and trust me...you don't want that.

Its good that you never use the crate for punishment, you should make it the most fun place for him to be if you want to be able to leave him in it when you nip out. Ours likes to go in his...he was popped in there as a pup when he fell asleep, so he woke up in there and the door was open. He got treats when he went in, and was popped in for a few mins when we were in the house, so he could see us, but knew we were not leaving him...and built up to leaving him for longer etc. It was a good thing we did, as he is now prescribed cage rest to get over his op....so luckily he has no issues going in one! I think working on this is the only way to get him to stop. 

As for the chewing...we got round that by making a loud noise if we caught him chewing on something naughty, and replaced it with something he was allowed to chew, and praised him highly for chewing on that..and kept repeating this, now he automatically goes for his bones or toys instead of the walls!


----------



## aliconda (Sep 6, 2009)

crazy thought, and please excuse me if you do this already, but do you leave a radio on for him to listen to when ure out?? my belgian shepherd used to be the same - the house was often full of people/kids so they get used to the noise - quite chatter in the background used to calm him down, might be worth a try alongside the rest of the advice that you've been given : victory:


----------



## girlsnotgray (Dec 28, 2009)

*Walking puppies. .*

people seem confused about puppies and exercise here - the puppy may seem happy to go out for hours and not get tired but it can be VERY bad for their undeveloped muscles/bones especially in the larger breeds. You really have to be carefully how much you exercise them at a young age. Dogs will literally run untill they drop, which sadly we found out by experience when I took our older boy galloping with the horses. I assumed he would stop when he got tired (we do 3 loops so assumed he'd just go back to the yard) but he wouldnt stop and actually colapsed with the canine vbersion of "tying up" poor thing had so much lactic acid in his muscles he couldnt walk and spent days at the vets.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

feorag said:


> My husband takes our dog out as soon as he gets up at 6:00 and about 10:30 at night for more or a less half an hour each time.
> *Personally i don't think there are enough hours in the day to walk enough to exhaust our dog! :roll:*


I may still do the morning one but just over to nearest field annd abck which will be about 20 mins ish
then same in eve ???

I really want to get this right as i don't want to do anything to hurt him 

And i think this above may the same for Ros, he is always moving lol



mask-of-sanity said:


> how old is he ? an hour may even be to much, i personally would do a few short walks rather than one big walk a day ,


He is coming up for 5 months


biohazard156 said:


> As for the chewing...we got round that by making a loud noise if we caught him chewing on something naughty, and replaced it with something he was allowed to chew, and praised him highly for chewing on that..and kept repeating this, now he automatically goes for his bones or toys instead of the walls!


Good god the chewing, he will chew anything even his bed he is sat on, he just has a real NEED to chew. If he is stoofd next to table he is nibbling leg, if he is near the rug he is nibbling that. He is always chewing. Like i said i say no and take it away and he has a bag full of dog toys which we rotate so he has about 6 toys per day but always different. He will chew them but then nibble whatever is next to them he is a sausage lol



aliconda said:


> crazy thought, and please excuse me if you do this already, but do you leave a radio on for him to listen to when ure out?? my belgian shepherd used to be the same - the house was often full of people/kids so they get used to the noise - quite chatter in the background used to calm him down, might be worth a try alongside the rest of the advice that you've been given : victory:


I do not think it is crazy, i always leave either the radio of the tv on for him, as i don't want him to be lonely lol


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

at 5 months he should be having aprrox 25 mins walk a day , so i would do either 2 walks @ 15 mins each or 3 walks @ 10 mins each


----------



## biohazard156 (Nov 11, 2007)

To try and dissuade the chewing, you can also try rubbing citrus on the things he favours...like table legs and skirting boards...they are not supposed to like the taste, and should make him less inclined to nibble. 

Try getting (if you don't already) toys like kongs, and stuff them with peanut butter and freeze them....or fill toys with treats, to try and focus his attention on them with the promise of tasty snacks inside.I find our lab likes rawhide chews...and will readily take up a rawhide bone instead of the cushions or table legs!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

mask-of-sanity said:


> at 5 months he should be having aprrox 25 mins walk a day , so i would do either 2 walks @ 15 mins each or 3 walks @ 10 mins each


thanks


biohazard156 said:


> To try and dissuade the chewing, you can also try rubbing citrus on the things he favours...like table legs and skirting boards...they are not supposed to like the taste, and should make him less inclined to nibble.
> 
> Try getting (if you don't already) toys like kongs, and stuff them with peanut butter and freeze them....or fill toys with treats, to try and focus his attention on them with the promise of tasty snacks inside.I find our lab likes rawhide chews...and will readily take up a rawhide bone instead of the cushions or table legs!


I have tried a rub designed to stop them chewing and a spray and orange rind. He seems to like them still lol
He has tasty treat toys but he will still nibble and chew everything near to him too lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

He will outgrow it though - most dogs chew when they are teething and inappropriate things seem to be much better for them! :whistling2:

My last GSD ate my husband's kitchen table and chairs when I first moved in with him - he was 9-10 months old at the time! :roll: He then moved on to the plaster in the walls!


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

could I just add my pennorth? At 5 months-ish he will probably be teething. He needs to chew to help loosen his teeth. It's not a matter of dissuading him from chewing, but offering him things that he can safely chew to ease the pain in his gums (like when human babies teeth and chew teething rings).
Secondly, if you go to school to pick up the kids, why not take him along with you for the walk? Also, when you toilet train, you don't put the dog outside and leave it out there until it toilets. How is that teaching the dog anything? He can't read your mind you know.:bash:
The idea is that you take it outside every hour, stay with it and when it starts to go, use a word or phrase like "be quick", "wee wee", "be good", "get busy" or whatever you want when he starts to go. Say it in a high happy voice and praise him like mad when he finishes. If he has an accident indoors, it's because you weren't watching him for the signs that he needs to go out. Your fault, not his. So don't tell him "naughty" or anything else.Unless of course you actually want him to be confused? Telling him off long after he's done it means nothing at all to him. He doesn't have a clue why you are cross with him.If you use the command word when he goes (same word each time so as not to confuse him) then in a few weeks, you can open the door and tell him what you want him to do and he'll understand and perform. If you are his 3rd home in 3 months then the poor sod doesn't know which way is up. He may have not been treated kindly in previous homes. I don't think he even really understands that you are his new permanent (hopefully) home now. Perhaps he is stressed out because he thinks that this is yet another temporary place, he doesn't feel at all safe and secure, and on top of that, he doesn't understand what it is you want from him toilet wise but still he is getting into trouble. I'll explain as I've explained before. Dogs are not born understanding the Egnlish language, nor what it is we humans want from them. So, if you were transported to deepest rural Russia by accident. And taken to stay in someone's home, you'd feel lost and worried right? Well this is how your dog feels. Then, at some point in the day, some huge Russian woman walks up to you and starts to shout at you and is obviously angry. You'd be worried right? This is how your dog feels when you tell him off. You'd know she was angry about something but since you don't speak the language, you have no idea what. This is how your dog feels.
If some time later, the lady comes back, starts yelling some more and eventually slaps you in the face and points at the tablecloth, you'd be scared and totally confused right? I mean, you don't speak the language. How are you to understand that she wanted you to take off the tablecloth and fold it for her. So when your dog toilets in his bed, and you get frustrated and fed up and tell him off, he is like you and you become the big shouting Russian woman. Now do you understand how he feels?
And yes, you are walking him too far. You will damage bones which are still ghrowing and cause wear on soft cartilage which may cause arthritis later on. Amnd I can tell you as I suffer from arthritis that the pain is sometimes more than I can bear.
He isn't toiletting purely to upset and annoy you. He is confused, insecure and nobody yet has explained to him about toiletting so that he can understand. Have some patience with the poor little beggar and put it in your mind that since he is going to be spending the next 15 years with you, he'll repay this short time of leakiness, with devotion and love. Unless of course you don't feel that you are really committed to putting up with stuff and loving him no matter what messes he makes. In which case, I'd say rehome him sooner rather than later and to someone who has a bit more patience. I don't mean that badly. I realise that some people are very house proud or are just not as placid about the things animals can do as I am.The sooner this chap finds a home he'll be in until he dies of old age, the sooner he will start to feel loved and secure and that's when his issues will start to go away so he can settle down to be a good family member.


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

i remember seeing this with a boxer on its me or the dog or what ever it is, victoria is the trainer, she did the whole walk out the room as if you are going out, but walking back in again over and over so hek nows you are coming back

as much info as i can give, as never had this issue with my boy


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> could I just add my pennorth? At 5 months-ish he will probably be teething. He needs to chew to help loosen his teeth. *It's not a matter of dissuading him from chewing, but offering him things that he can safely chew to ease the pain in his gums (like when human babies teeth and chew teething rings).*
> *Secondly, if you go to school to pick up the kids, why not take him along with you for the walk?* *Also, when you toilet train, you don't put the dog outside and leave it out there until it toilets. How is that teaching the dog anything? He can't read your mind you know.:bash:*
> The idea is that you take it outside every hour, stay with it and when it starts to go, use a word or phrase like "be quick", "wee wee", "be good", "get busy" or whatever you want when he starts to go. Say it in a high happy voice and praise him like mad when he finishes. I*f he has an accident indoors, it's because you weren't watching him for the signs that he needs to go out. Your fault, not his*. So don't tell him "naughty" or anything else.Unless of course you actually want him to be confused? Telling him off long after he's done it means nothing at all to him. He doesn't have a clue why you are cross with him.If you use the command word when he goes (same word each time so as not to confuse him) then in a few weeks, you can open the door and tell him what you want him to do and he'll understand and perform. If you are his 3rd home in 3 months then the poor sod doesn't know which way is up. He may have not been treated kindly in previous homes. I don't think he even really understands that you are his new permanent (hopefully) home now. Perhaps he is stressed out because he thinks that this is yet another temporary place, he doesn't feel at all safe and secure, and on top of that, he doesn't understand what it is you want from him toilet wise but still he is getting into trouble. I'll explain as I've explained before. Dogs are not born understanding the Egnlish language, nor what it is we humans want from them. So, if you were transported to deepest rural Russia by accident. And taken to stay in someone's home, you'd feel lost and worried right? Well this is how your dog feels. Then, at some point in the day, some huge Russian woman walks up to you and starts to shout at you and is obviously angry. You'd be worried right? This is how your dog feels when you tell him off. You'd know she was angry about something but since you don't speak the language, you have no idea what. This is how your dog feels.
> If some time later, the lady comes back, starts yelling some more and eventually slaps you in the face and points at the tablecloth, you'd be scared and totally confused right? I mean, you don't speak the language. How are you to understand that she wanted you to take off the tablecloth and fold it for her. *So when your dog toilets in his bed, and you get frustrated and fed up and tell him off*, he is like you and you become the big shouting Russian woman. Now do you understand how he feels?
> ...


Right let me explain a few things, he is NOT dissuaded from chewing, things are taken away that are not his then he is then given toys that are safe for him to chew that are his ( bearing in mind these things are put around room in all the places he likes to play and lie down. I have a 3 year old and a 13 year old so obviously the dog will sometimes get hold of things that are not his and that is unavoidable. I have bought age specific toys for his teething, he has a kong for treats and different sort of narla *sp bones to help his teeth.

The school has a strict no dogs policy and is on a main road so there is not really anywhere for him to be safely except tied to the actual gate which is no good as he loves kids and wants to play with them all but being a puppy he is a bit boistrous and jumps up etc so it is not a good idea for the kids as he scares them.

I don't know where you get the idea that i put him out and leave him til he wees ??? He goes out WITH ME and i say wee wees, he will then run about find somewhere to wee and will get praised while doing so and the same with poos. He gets put out there if he has had an accident to show him this is where he goes to toilet and 9/10 he will go again and will get praised.
He does not have accidents while i am in, as he IS watched and put out as soon as he sniffs around by the door which is his sign.
The accidents are ONLY when i am out and very occasionaly at night. Never when i am in.I do SAY ( the key is in say not rant and rave and hurt him!!!!) naughty and put him out after he has weed in his bed hoping more that the tone will disuade him from doing it rather than the word.

As for commitment, i realise exactly what commitment i have made.I grew up with dogs, we alwasy had dogs in the house, as did my partner. If i didn't give a damn i wouldn't be on here asking for advice on how to deal with situations would i ????. I didn't ask to be flamed, i am doing the best i can with knowledge i have of dog care, the advice given here and from looking online for tips on how tpo make his life enriched.
I do like a clean house but that isn't the reason it is frustrating, it is beacuse i KNOW he can hold it and it is everytime i go out of the house even for 10 mins and i have let him out before and he has gone for a wee. I think it is understandable that i am frustrated at cleaning bedding 10 minutes after i last did it when it is every day several times a day. Do you leave it if your dogs piss places ??????? No i doubt you do, having kids makes it a must that is is cleaned straight away.
As for patience i have lots, i have a 3 year old son who is being tested at the moment to find exactly where he is on the autistic spectrum so patience is a must in this house. I very rarely lose my cool and even raise my voice so i don't think my patience is an issue.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Oh miss fenwoman, sometimes I wonder if you mean to come off so condescending and nasty, there was some brilliant advice in there but it sounded quite catty in places 

You're doing a good job Teeny, and at least your asking questions and taking the advice and wanting the best for him! So many dog owners dont


----------



## FreddiesMum (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi TEENY I don't know much about dogs but just a suggestion when you go out try leaving a t shirt or something with your smell on it with the pup. (not saying you are smelly btw !) He sounds a lovely wee pup good luck with him.:smile:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i still say tube and ear!













































i tried it last night, i woke up 3 times with a wet ear but now i know to go to the toilet before bed and not to drink so much in the evening.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

UPDATE...........

I was discussing this earlier and thought of a possible solution. I went across road earlier but instead of walking past him out of the front door, i went out the back way and no accident. I am going to try this s few more times but then i think i may move the crate to the area by the back door instead of front hall so he doesn't actually see me leave. Will try again in a sec when i go to pick up littlest from school 


FreddiesMum said:


> Hi TEENY I don't know much about dogs but just a suggestion when you go out try leaving a t shirt or something with your smell on it with the pup. (not saying you are smelly btw !) He sounds a lovely wee pup good luck with him.:smile:


I know what you mean. :lol2:



Meko said:


> i still say tube and ear!
> 
> i tried it last night, i woke up 3 times with a wet ear but now i know to go to the toilet before bed and not to drink so much in the evening.


I need to have a pint with you my dear, i think it would be a funny old night


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

not the best idea.. you'd wake up with a sore head, a smashed plant pot and a strange smell lingering in your nostrils.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Meko said:


> not the best idea.. you'd wake up with a sore head, a smashed plant pot and a strange smell lingering in your nostrils.


ooooooer :blush:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

TEENY said:


> I was discussing this earlier and thought of a possible solution. I went across road earlier but instead of walking past him out of the front door, i went out the back way and no accident. I am going to try this s few more times but then i think i may move the crate to the area by the back door instead of front hall so he doesn't actually see me leave. Will try again in a sec when i go to pick up littlest from school


That in itself is a huge step forward :2thumb: It does sound like a bit of separation anxiety, so it may be that if he doesn't see you go out, then he doesn't realise you're out of the house just in another room and will be back soon?



Meko said:


> and a strange smell lingering in your nostrils.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Right let me explain a few things, he is NOT dissuaded from chewing, things are taken away that are not his then he is then given toys that are safe for him to chew that are his ( bearing in mind these things are put around room in all the places he likes to play and lie down. I have a 3 year old and a 13 year old so obviously the dog will sometimes get hold of things that are not his and that is unavoidable. I have bought age specific toys for his teething, he has a kong for treats and different sort of narla *sp bones to help his teeth.


did I say you wouldn't let him chew things? I was trying to give general info about chewing.



> The school has a strict no dogs policy and is on a main road so there is not really anywhere for him to be safely except tied to the actual gate which is no good as he loves kids and wants to play with them all but being a puppy he is a bit boistrous and jumps up etc so it is not a good idea for the kids as he scares them.


I didn't realise that you had to physically go inside the school. I was working on the assumption that parents waited outside the gates like they do at my village school . IN that situation he could be taken with you as I see mothers outside the village school with their dogs. If he jumps up etc you can use it as a traiuning and socialisation excersize as well as a walk. Shutting him away and not facing uissues like this will only mean that he never learns to control himself and will always jump up at people.Reminds me a bit of the daft wom,an in town last week who gave me a filthy look and told me that people should leave their dogs at home when they came out and that she had a dog but it never went anywhere with her. To which I replied "poor bloody dog then".



> I don't know where you get the idea that i put him out and leave him til he wees ???


 I got it from you when you said


> I don't know what to do, he gets let out at 5.30 in morning with husband and doesn't come in until he has been to toilet,





> He goes out WITH ME and i say wee wees, he will then run about find somewhere to wee and will get praised while doing so and the same with poos. He gets put out there if he has had an accident to show him this is where he goes to toilet and 9/10 he will go again and will get praised.[/quuote]
> The trouble with telling one lie is that people will just think that everything you say is a lie. You already said he was put out and left out, now you say this isn't so. S which is the lie?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

feorag said:


> That in itself is a huge step forward :2thumb: It does sound like a bit of separation anxiety, so it may be that if he doesn't see you go out, then he doesn't realise you're out of the house just in another room and will be back soon?
> 
> image


I think so. I had to go and pick my son up and did the same thing again, and again no wee so i think this is the way forward. I think i will move hsi crate to the back door area so he doesn't see me go out


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Fenwoman i am on no way a liar, i don't know how you could even suggest this tbh.
I said he goes out with husband and doesn't come in until he wees, which is true. Husband waits out there as do i until he goes for a wee which is normally instant at that time in morning then they come in. Of course they do not come in before he has been for a wee or what is the point of them going out ?????
He was only put out and left out while i cleaned up the wee, as it is kinda hard to do with a pup running around after the mop. 


He does jump up if he is tethered at school gate and i am not there to stop him. We are working on his being happy to see people and jumping up but it only works if i am there. 
I have to go inside the school as my son is in the preschool part as he is only 3.

I have laminate flooring so cleaning the floor is easy and lots of spare bedding but it isn't going to make me less in a rush to clean it.As for it being an infection i would be very surprised as he is able to hold it fine most of the time. It is ONLY when i am out and even if i am across road for 5 mins. If i thought that it was becoming more often or there were accidents while i am in etc of course i would take him to the vets.Also i doubt he would ahve had the dry spells today.

Growing up with dogs and having to deal with one that already had issues are totally different. When you grow up with them you walk and feed them, you are not the one to train them.

I don't even know why i am explaining myself tbh but there we go


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> .....


You are such a vile old bint.

Is it beyond your capabilities to just give advice, rather than always patronise?

I think you need to get over yourself and realise you aren't Miss Perfect, you are a sad lonely women who pretends they are disabled while living on a small holding doing chores that someone with your supposed disability wouldn't be able to do.


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

incrisis said:


> You are such a vile old bint.
> 
> Is it beyond your capabilities to just give advice, rather than always patronise?
> 
> I think you need to get over yourself and realise you aren't Miss Perfect, you are a sad lonely women who pretends they are disabled while living on a small holding doing chores that someone with your supposed disability wouldn't be able to do.


:no1: Incy you are a God.

Fenwoman get off your damn soap box and get a life, the pup is getting love and care and thats more than most get. I assume its Teenys first pup, hell we all have to learn and as long as the dogs not suffering whats the problem.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

incrisis said:


> You are such a vile old bint.
> 
> Is it beyond your capabilities to just give advice, rather than always patronise?
> 
> I think you need to get over yourself and realise you aren't Miss Perfect, you are a sad lonely women who pretends they are disabled while living on a small holding doing chores that someone with your supposed disability wouldn't be able to do.


My knight :notworthy:



abandonallhope said:


> :no1: Incy you are a God.
> 
> Fenwoman get off your damn soap box and get a life, the pup is getting love and care and thats more than most get. I assume its Teenys first pup, hell we all have to learn and as long as the dogs not suffering whats the problem.


Yus he is my first, as i said i grew up with dogs but he is the first i have to train. Plus as most people know i had to teach him to be a dog first and not be a scared cowering little mess. I think personally that i have done well in such a short time. And you are right, he gets all the love and affection he could ever need, plus a family who fully intend to have him for the whole of his life.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Hey Teeny - they can be a bloody pain in the arse and people can have lots of clever theories and tell you what to do, but the truth is you are the best judge and other people dont have the right to undermine you and knowck what you are doing. They dont know you, the dog or the circumstances - it is a shame when people think they know everything and take a judgemnental stance - accusing you of lying is just out of order and downright shitty!

I guess young Roscoe has had a bit going on in his life and it takes a while to develop a routine.

I have a suggestion - which is to get a dog crate and a kong - put some of his treats in the kong and then pop him and the kong in the crate for 10 mins with you in the other room and the progress to you goiing out. The kong will keep him occupied and the he will soon associate you nipping out for a bit as a good thing because he gets to have his kong. He will also see the crate as a safe place to be and will soon just curl up an go to sleep.

You can put all sorts in the Kong - if you have to go out for a while try filling it with gravy and then freezing it - they love it and it l;ast for a while!

In terms of the excersise - you know him best - react to his needs and dont let other peeps confuse you!


----------



## martyb (Sep 5, 2007)

incrisis said:


> You are such a vile old bint.
> 
> Is it beyond your capabilities to just give advice, rather than always patronise?
> 
> I think you need to get over yourself and realise you aren't Miss Perfect, you are a sad lonely women who pretends they are disabled while living on a small holding doing chores that someone with your supposed disability wouldn't be able to do.


Couldn't agree more or put it any better myself : victory:



abandonallhope said:


> :no1: Incy you are a God.
> 
> Fenwoman get off your damn soap box and get a life, the pup is getting love and care and thats more than most get. I assume its Teenys first pup, hell we all have to learn and as long as the dogs not suffering whats the problem.



:2thumb:


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

Nebbz said:


> i remember seeing this with a boxer on its me or the dog or what ever it is, victoria is the trainer, she did the whole walk out the room as if you are going out, but walking back in again over and over so hek nows you are coming back
> 
> as much info as i can give, as never had this issue with my boy


i watched one of hers and i think shes crap i would never take advice from her. she cant even tell wen a dog i being dominant.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

sharpstrain said:


> Hey Teeny - they can be a bloody pain in the arse and people can have lots of clever theories and tell you what to do, but the truth is you are the best judge and other people dont have the right to undermine you and knowck what you are doing. They dont know you, the dog or the circumstances - it is a shame when people think they know everything and take a judgemnental stance - accusing you of lying is just out of order and downright shitty!
> 
> I guess young Roscoe has had a bit going on in his life and it takes a while to develop a routine.
> 
> ...


He has his crate which he is in when we go to bed, or out. I think i may have cracked it tho, i was talking to Moosie earlier and thought of an idea. Twice today i have gone out and both times he has been dry.................coz i went out back door and he didn't see me leave. I think it is watching me go that scares him so i am going to move his crate to back:2thumb:

As for freezing the kong, i never thought of that.


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> could I just add my pennorth? At 5 months-ish he will probably be teething. He needs to chew to help loosen his teeth. It's not a matter of dissuading him from chewing, but offering him things that he can safely chew to ease the pain in his gums (like when human babies teeth and chew teething rings).
> *Secondly, if you go to school to pick up the kids, why not take him along with you for the walk? Also, when you toilet train, you don't put the dog outside and leave it out there until it toilets. How is that teaching the dog anything? He can't read your mind you know.*:bash:
> The idea is that you take it outside every hour, stay with it and when it starts to go, use a word or phrase like "be quick", "wee wee", "be good", "get busy" or whatever you want when he starts to go. Say it in a high happy voice and praise him like mad when he finishes. If he has an accident indoors, it's because you weren't watching him for the signs that he needs to go out. Your fault, not his. So don't tell him "naughty" or anything else.Unless of course you actually want him to be confused? Telling him off long after he's done it means nothing at all to him. He doesn't have a clue why you are cross with him.If you use the command word when he goes (same word each time so as not to confuse him) then in a few weeks, you can open the door and tell him what you want him to do and he'll understand and perform. If you are his 3rd home in 3 months then the poor sod doesn't know which way is up. He may have not been treated kindly in previous homes. I don't think he even really understands that you are his new permanent (hopefully) home now. Perhaps he is stressed out because he thinks that this is yet another temporary place, he doesn't feel at all safe and secure, and on top of that, he doesn't understand what it is you want from him toilet wise but still he is getting into trouble. I'll explain as I've explained before. Dogs are not born understanding the Egnlish language, nor what it is we humans want from them. So, if you were transported to deepest rural Russia by accident. And taken to stay in someone's home, you'd feel lost and worried right? Well this is how your dog feels. Then, at some point in the day, some huge Russian woman walks up to you and starts to shout at you and is obviously angry. You'd be worried right? This is how your dog feels when you tell him off. You'd know she was angry about something but since you don't speak the language, you have no idea what. This is how your dog feels.
> If some time later, the lady comes back, starts yelling some more and eventually slaps you in the face and points at the tablecloth, you'd be scared and totally confused right? I mean, you don't speak the language. How are you to understand that she wanted you to take off the tablecloth and fold it for her. So when your dog toilets in his bed, and you get frustrated and fed up and tell him off, he is like you and you become the big shouting Russian woman. Now do you understand how he feels?
> ...


yes but remember she doesnt want to give rocoe to much walking otherwise could damage his joints


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

TEENY said:


> He has his crate which he is in when we go to bed, or out. I think i may have cracked it tho, i was talking to Moosie earlier and thought of an idea. Twice today i have gone out and both times he has been dry.................coz i went out back door and he didn't see me leave. I think it is watching me go that scares him so i am going to move his crate to back:2thumb:
> 
> As for freezing the kong, i never thought of that.


 

ahhhh good move - and yes freezing the kong does work - an ice lolly for dogs


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

clairebear1984 said:


> yes but remember she doesnt want to give rocoe to much walking otherwise could damage his joints


I have cut him down to 3 ten min walks buuuuuuut he is now spending a LOT more time in garden running about like a loon:lol2:


sharpstrain said:


> ahhhh good move - and yes freezing the kong does work - an ice lolly for dogs


:no1::no1:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

sharpstrain said:


> In terms of the excersise - you know him best - react to his needs and dont let other peeps confuse you!


Sorry, whereas I might agree with the rest of your advice I can't agree with this bit! It's got nothing to do with 'knowing' the dog or giving in to his needs, because dogs don't know best - certainly where exercise is concerned as has already been pointed out by someone else on this thread!!!

It's an owner's responsibility to the dog to ensure that he isn't over-exercised and risks ending up with stunted growth or arthritis in later life. It's been well proven and documented that over-exercising them when they are young can cause these problems, so imao this is bad advice to give anyone. Fortunately Teeny has taken on board this sensible advice and has already decided to cut down on Roscoe's exercise.



TEENY said:


> I have cut him down to 3 ten min walks buuuuuuut he is now spending a LOT more time in garden running about like a loon:lol2:
> 
> :no1::no1:


That's great! I know it's hard when you see them with boundless energy and the desire to run wild and have fun - I've had to deal with that with my GSD for the last 4 months, cos goodness knows he's like an ADHD child he has such energy and he's so hyper, but it'll be worth it when he can go out and I can enjoy watching him run like the wind for 2 hours if he wants to without worrying about him ending up with arthritis or hip dysplasia when he gets older.


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

TEENY said:


> I have cut him down to 3 ten min walks buuuuuuut he is now spending a LOT more time in garden running about like a loon:lol2:
> 
> :no1::no1:


yea i have done that with ome of the dog at kennels, that where hyperactive etc would freeze the kongs with meat inside and give them it at night. especially border collies.


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

fenwoman said:


> which makes it the more surpising that you don't seem to know what you are doing.


Go stand in the corner and think about the poo that comes out your mouth...

I would just like to point out that i have a 13 week old puppy and ALOT of his toilet training has come from Teeny's advice... We have had our puppy 10 days and he is 100% paper trained and has had no accidents on the floor in the past 6 days... He has paper down stairs and in his create and when he gets up he goes straight to one of those papers to do his business 

And i thank Teeny for that.... and to be honest... 10 days is not a long time so that fact hes not having any accidents is great!

Its not like shes complaining because she is having normal toilet training issues with him... its his THIRD home so hes obv a very worried pup... she simply asked for tips :bash: 

Coooor im sure people are just deliberately mean just because they have nothing better to do


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

feorag said:


> That's great! I know it's hard when you see them with boundless energy and the desire to run wild and have fun - I've had to deal with that with my GSD for the last 4 months, cos goodness knows he's like an ADHD child he has such energy and he's so hyper, but it'll be worth it when he can go out and I can enjoy watching him run like the wind for 2 hours if he wants to without worrying about him ending up with arthritis or hip dysplasia when he gets older.


I am sure he will get used to it. I had an idea just now on how to make garden more fun too, i may hide some little treaty bits outside too :2thumb:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

sundia said:


> Go stand in the corner and think about the poo that comes out your mouth...
> 
> I would just like to point out that i have a 13 week old puppy and ALOT of his toilet training has come from Teeny's advice... We have had our puppy 10 days and he is 100% paper trained and has had no accidents on the floor in the past 6 days... He has paper down stairs and in his create and when he gets up he goes straight to one of those papers to do his business
> 
> ...


I am so glad he is being a good boy. He seems to be getting the idea fast, what a good boy :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

Tenny my staff x boxer was very similar with the seperation anxiety, i am sure he'll get it in the end


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

incrisis said:


> You are such a vile old bint.
> 
> Is it beyond your capabilities to just give advice, rather than always patronise?
> 
> I think you need to get over yourself and realise you aren't Miss Perfect, you are a sad lonely women who pretends they are disabled while living on a small holding doing chores that someone with your supposed disability wouldn't be able to do.












all hail king incy, ruler of RFUK!!!! :no1:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

DRACSAT said:


> Tenny my staff x boxer was very similar with the seperation anxiety, i am sure he'll get it in the end


I am sure he will, thankyou for your support :no1:


----------



## kieran8143 (Mar 10, 2008)

incrisis said:


> You are such a vile old bint.
> 
> Is it beyond your capabilities to just give advice, rather than always patronise?
> 
> I think you need to get over yourself and realise you aren't Miss Perfect, you are a sad lonely women who pretends they are disabled while living on a small holding doing chores that someone with your supposed disability wouldn't be able to do.



your posts always get a smile but this was has made my day, im glad im not the only one who thinks this!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Fenwoman, there was some good advice in there but you just came off as a bit of a cow?

Maybe you should go out and get yer hole?


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

bobby said:


> Maybe you should go out and get yer hole?


 I'm sorry but I don't understand this. Could you please explain?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

fenwoman said:


> I'm sorry but I don't understand this. Could you please explain?


I think you know 

Cant really elaborate, its not 18+ here :whistling2:


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

fenwoman said:


> I'm sorry but I don't understand this. Could you please explain?



I think he meant...

Boobs or GTHO .........


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

incrisis said:


> I think he meant...
> 
> Boobs or GTHO .........


:no1:

Thats it, seems you really are a legend :hmm:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

The individuals which have slated Fen in extremely childish ways are making themselves look just as bad as her manner! I am sorry, but all I can see is pot calling kettle black in this instance. 

How do any of you have the moral high ground when you see fit to verbally abuse someone, rally around and start a slagging match?! And guess what, she is NOT biting back to that ridiculous behaviour. Kudos Fen.

I DO NOT agree with the way in which Fen posted advice. But the advice is golden. You cannot deny that. 

Fen, sometimes the way in which you say things is downright condescending. But I am guilty of this too. I get emotional and passionate about what I write when it's a subject I know a lot on, or when I am convince my way is the high way. It's natural, but it can also be hurtful to some individuals. 

THIS Is what I hate about the Internet, you can never tell tone of voice and people may perceive words typed on a screen much more differently to someone else. 

Teeny, best of luck with your pup. Our Charlie does not like to be left in alone UNLESS he is crated. He will wee or amuse himself using various household items if he is left uncrated. In saying that, we are only out a few hours at a time. We do try to take him whenever possible, and there is usally always someone in. If not, then one of the 4 of us that live here will make the effort to come home, let him out for half an hour or so before going back out. I would hate to be crated for hours on end every day, so we just take that into consideration. He just seems happier in his crate when we are not in. All I have to say is "bed" and he runs down the hall to his crate and waits to be let in. If thats not a dog that likes his bed, I don't know what is! LOL.

I think you do need to be careful though and watch how long a dog is crated each day. Considering Charlie sleeps in his for 8-10 hours a night, we try not to have him in it at all. But needs must and all that jazz. Perhaps you need a larger crate, with more toys, things that smell of you or a kong filled with food to keep him amused. He will quickly forget you are not around if he has these things to keep him busy. Dogs really don't like to soil where they sleep, so it is unusual and I don't think he will keep it up if you keep up with the anxiety training. Best of luck!


----------



## incrisis (Jun 15, 2008)

Montage_Morphs said:


> The individuals which have slated Fen in extremely childish ways are making themselves look just as bad as her manner! I am sorry, but all I can see is pot calling kettle black in this instance.
> 
> How do any of you have the moral high ground when you see fit to verbally abuse someone, rally around and start a slagging match?! And guess what, she is NOT biting back to that ridiculous behaviour. Kudos Fen.
> 
> ...



Did you miss the bit where Teeny said that the dog goes in his crate, that the dog likes going in his crate, but when Teeny goes out, and leaves the dog in his crate, he wee's?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Montage_Morphs said:


> The individuals which have slated Fen in extremely childish ways are making themselves look just *as bad as her manner*! I am sorry, but all I can see is pot calling kettle black in this instance.
> 
> How do any of you have the moral high ground when you see fit to verbally abuse someone, rally around and start a slagging match?! And guess what, she is NOT biting back to that ridiculous behaviour. Kudos Fen.
> 
> ...


:whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

*Afraid the only victim here was Teeny *


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

incrisis said:


> Did you miss the bit where Teeny said that the dog goes in his crate, that the dog likes going in his crate, but when Teeny goes out, and leaves the dog in his crate, he wee's?


Nope, I didn't miss that at all. Which is why I suggested making his crate more stimulating when he is in it. :whistling2:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

bobby said:


> *Afraid the only victim here was Teeny *


I don't think anyone is a victim here. I think Teeny can take what was said and still hold her head up high, she is a strong enough character, I think so anyway. She knows what to do with her dog, and at the end of the day she doesn't have to listen to what anyone says.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Montage_Morphs said:


> *I don't think anyone is a victim here. I think Teeny can take what was said and still hold her head up high, she is a strong enough character, I think so anyway*. She knows what to do with her dog, and at the end of the day she doesn't have to listen to what anyone says.


Its ok because she can take it?


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

I think she handled it in a mature manner and justified her counterpoints well. I just wish things didn't have to stoop to ganging up on people, crying victim and name calling. 

Teeny is not calling herself a victim here, other people are. Thats the point I am trying to make.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Well done you montage :notworthy:





















































































































































































































































































































































































































:whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Montage_Morphs said:


> The individuals which have slated Fen in extremely childish ways are making themselves look just as bad as her manner! I am sorry, but all I can see is pot calling kettle black in this instance.
> 
> How do any of you have the moral high ground when you see fit to verbally abuse someone, rally around and start a slagging match?! And guess what, she is NOT biting back to that ridiculous behaviour. Kudos Fen.
> 
> ...


Well said! :notworthy:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

:roll:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You know, you really need to grow up!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> You know, you really need to grow up!


I know :blush:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

feorag said:


> You know, you really need to grow up!


i totally agree with Eileen here

:devil:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> i totally agree with Eileen here
> 
> :devil:


You have 19.6 posts per day, maybe you need a life :hmm:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

bobby said:


> You have 19.6 posts per day, maybe you need a life :hmm:


Ahhhh, so you have resorted to personal insults now. You know, the hypocrisy is just flowing from your keyboard. I love it


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bobby said:


> You have 19.6 posts per day, maybe you need a life :hmm:


 
LOL i have one.........an my life dosnt consist of having to resort to bullying people on an internet forum 

thank bleedin god:lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Ahhhh, so you have resorted to personal insults now. You know, the hypocrisy is just flowing from your keyboard. I love it


If you read back you turned it personal and I made a joke and left it. Emma then jumped in so I gave one back?


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bobby said:


> If you read back you turned it personal and I made a joke and left it. Emma then jumped in so I gave one back?


 
so was that a joke then ?

see i just took it as you being jealous of my post count tbh :whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> so was that a joke then ?
> 
> see i just took it as you being jealous of my post count tbh :whistling2:


No it was a personal insult.......


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

bobby said:


> If you read back you turned it personal and I made a joke and left it. Emma then jumped in so I gave one back?


NOW you fully understand that it is not what you say, it is HOW you say it. Perception is everything on the internet. Another lesson learnt methinks


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bobby said:


> No it was a personal insult.......


 
Oh thank you so much for the personal insult 

you dont mind me giving you some advice do you ?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Montage_Morphs said:


> NOW you fully understand that it is not what you say, it is HOW you say it. Perception is everything on the internet. Another lesson learnt methinks


Or people not reading? :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bobby said:


> Or people not reading? :whistling2:


 
Im reading an loving my personal insults


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> Oh thank you so much for the personal insult
> 
> you dont mind me giving you some advice do you ?



Not at all, fire away


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bobby said:


> Not at all, fire away


well its not really advice its more of a tip..............you still wanna hear it?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> well its not really advice its more of a tip..............you still wanna hear it?


Tip, advice, its all the same :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bobby said:


> Tip, advice, its all the same :2thumb:


Ok you ready for it ????????????

























Dont 













Dunk jaffa cakes too long they vanish into your brew :devil:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

:lol2: :2thumb:


I like to dunk rockys, if you bite the end of and put the broken end in, the steam finds a way out the chocolate and burns your finger.
*
Rocky Roulette *


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bobby said:


> :lol2: :2thumb:
> 
> 
> I like to dunk rockys, if you bite the end of and put the broken end in, the steam finds a way out the chocolate and burns your finger.
> ...


do i still need a life then ?

Oooooooooo kitkats are good for dunking melts the choc an makes the biccy soft mmmmmmmmmmmm

an oreos in milk mmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Ooooooooo teeny my advice is the same as an others i read i think 

i had a boy that did this pee in seperation anx 

i did wat someone else suggested put him in the crate here an there throught the day while i was there so he got used to the fact i was gonna let him out he wouldnt be there long 

takes time an patience to sort it but it will iron out hun


this ended up on wrong thread arrrrrrrrrgh


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Emmaj said:


> do i still need a life then ?
> 
> Oooooooooo kitkats are good for dunking melts the choc an makes the biccy soft mmmmmmmmmmmm
> 
> an oreos in milk mmmmmmmmmmmmm


Nah your all right :whip:
:lol2:



Since your a biscuit fiend :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

bobby said:


> Nah your all right :whip:
> :lol2:
> 
> 
> ...


ginger nutz hold them in for 5 seconds perfect softness to nom into :mf_dribble:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

I think Fens post was fantastic ok prob not worded in the right manner for such a touchy forum but for everyone getting a puppy or who has a puppy thats a brilliant post.


----------



## pippainnit (Feb 20, 2009)

Emmaj said:


> i totally agree with Eileen here
> 
> :devil:


 
Me too.

When I first started posting here (which admittedly wasn't too long ago at all) I was asking advice about all things and everything (I still do at times) and sometimes I thought people - and Fen in particular - were being, well, just mean and accusatory in tone. But at the end of the day we're all adults and if you're asking for help/advice then she is one of the best on here to give it (and I don't even know her, but can already tell that.)

I would far rather someone be a bit blunt with their words rather than the soppy, sycophantic babblings that happens on other forums. It is the internet and we are all people and not everyone is always going agree and not everyone is going to have the same manner of approaching or dealing with things. The key is unless it's a personal attack (of which there have, ironically, been plenty in the latter stages of this thread) then don't take it as one. If I ever feel I am being personally attacked then I'll defend myself to the end but if I realise that people are genuinely trying to help and that is just their general manner of speaking about things then I'll appreciate the advice and get over it. The OP has dealt with the whole thing far better than all of the others who have just jumped on the bandwagon.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

pippainnit said:


> It is the internet and we are all people and not everyone is always going agree and not everyone is going to have the same manner of approaching or dealing with things. The key is unless it's a personal attack (of which there have, ironically, been plenty in the latter stages of this thread) then don't take it as one. *If I ever feel I am being personally attacked then I'll defend myself to the end* but if I realise that people are genuinely trying to help and that is just their general manner of speaking about things then I'll appreciate the advice and get over it. The OP has dealt with the whole thing far better than all of the others who have just jumped on the bandwagon.


Which is what Teeny did! She read Fenwoman's post and responded as an adult, putting Fenny right about how she felt she had been misunderstood, but that disagreement was between Teeny and Fenny and I'm sure Teeny is well able to get her point across - which she successfully did! Then the Fenny bashers appear and see an opportunity to knock her! Didn't offer any advice regarding Teeny's puppy, which is what this thread is supposed to be about, just jumped on the bandwagon to take the opportunity to Fenny bash - it's so immature! 

We are all different people and we won't all agree on everything and like Pippainnit, I had a problem with Fenny when I first joined this forum and I still ocassional wince :lol: when I read some of her posts, but as has been said here, Fenny has a world of experience to share and her advice is good, it's her diplomacy that's the problem and, as has been said, if she had been actually sitting having a coffee with Teeny and talking about the problem the advice would have come over in a totally different way and the misunderstandings wouldn't have happened, but on a forum there's no allowance made for that! So can people not just accept that and get on with it??

So........................ back to the subject in hand. How is Roscoe this morning Teeny?? Any more problems??


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

pippainnit said:


> Me too.
> 
> When I first started posting here (which admittedly wasn't too long ago at all) I was asking advice about all things and everything (I still do at times) and sometimes I thought people - and Fen in particular - were being, well, just mean and accusatory in tone. But at the end of the day we're all adults and if you're asking for help/advice then she is one of the best on here to give it (and I don't even know her, but can already tell that.)
> 
> I would far rather someone be a bit blunt with their words rather than the soppy, sycophantic babblings that happens on other forums. It is the internet and we are all people and not everyone is always going agree and not everyone is going to have the same manner of approaching or dealing with things. The key is unless it's a personal attack (of which there have, ironically, been plenty in the latter stages of this thread) then don't take it as one. If I ever feel I am being personally attacked then I'll defend myself to the end but if I realise that people are genuinely trying to help and that is just their general manner of speaking about things then I'll appreciate the advice and get over it. The OP has dealt with the whole thing far better than all of the others who have just jumped on the bandwagon.


 
I have met pam in person and she is fantastic exactly the same as she is on the forum.................says it how it is 

like eileen said i also wince at some of her comments and strongly disagree with some too............but that dosnt mean i shouldnt, wont or dont like her as i very much do like her 

she is allowed to have her opinion just as i am mine or anyone else theres too 

And again as eileen said 

teeny how is your lil man this morning 

:lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I agree that Pam says it how it is, no flowers or softeners BUT it doesnt make her a bad person. She is a really lovely lady with a wealth of knowledge and is actually very compassionate, with a heart of gold. I cant believe that some forum members who actually dont post often on the furry section have come on here to try and make another witch hunt.:bash:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Montage_Morphs said:


> Teeny, best of luck with your pup. Our Charlie does not like to be left in alone UNLESS he is crated. He will wee or amuse himself using various household items if he is left uncrated. In saying that, we are only out a few hours at a time. We do try to take him whenever possible, and there is usally always someone in. If not, then one of the 4 of us that live here will make the effort to come home, let him out for half an hour or so before going back out. I would hate to be crated for hours on end every day, so we just take that into consideration. He just seems happier in his crate when we are not in. All I have to say is "bed" and he runs down the hall to his crate and waits to be let in. If thats not a dog that likes his bed, I don't know what is! LOL.
> 
> I think you do need to be careful though and watch how long a dog is crated each day. Considering Charlie sleeps in his for 8-10 hours a night, we try not to have him in it at all. But needs must and all that jazz. Perhaps you need a larger crate, with more toys, things that smell of you or a kong filled with food to keep him amused. He will quickly forget you are not around if he has these things to keep him busy. Dogs really don't like to soil where they sleep, so it is unusual and I don't think he will keep it up if you keep up with the anxiety training. Best of luck!


If i am going to mums etc and will be a long time he comes with me. The only time really he is in there is bed time from around 10-11 ish to about 5.30 and when i go to the supermarket (once a week for an hour and a half ish) or to the school (twice a day on weekdays 15mins ish 20 tops) any other times are when in pop across and feed various neighbours pets which doesn't take long at all. so he doesn't really spend a lot of time in there with it shut, he does however go in there and sit in there playing at intervals through the day if he wants to as door is left open for him.
The rest of the time i am here as i am not in work at the moment. I am applying for loads of afternoon and evening jobs and when i do go to work he will be going down to mums and playing down there until hubby can pick him and kids up so he will not be on his own then either 

Roscoe loves his crate too, except we just say IN for the crate as he has a nice comfy bed which we say 'bed' to that is in front room in the sun. This is where he sits when people come into room until he is settled then he can say hello, otherwise he just gets all silly.
In his crtae he has today (coz we change the stuff every 2 days)
Ball
Teddy
a rawhide chew.
squeeky slipper.
I don't know if you can get much larger crates tbh this one is the biggest i could find and is designed for dogs of a boxer size it looks to be 4ft maybe more long. I could get a larger one if you think this would be needed but he has enough room to run around in there so i think it is big enough 

Also i have some good news. I have been testing the theroy of going out of the back door and it has worked twice today, once when i did my shopping and again when i dropped little one off. BOTH times he was dry, i am coming in viz the front tho hopefully he will associate the door opening and me going out as being nothing major soon if i keep coming in that way with treats. If not i can put hi otu near the back door but it is colder there and a lot darker as it is a liitle bit without a lght so i would have to fit a light etc too lol We will see 
I am ecstatic


----------



## rach666 (Dec 12, 2006)

just stick with it hun,patience is a virtue and all:lol2:
we had no problems training narla she was fantastic! only had three accidents in the house,never bothered when we left her.

simba on the other hand,oh god let me tell you about simba.....
as we did with narla we trained him to use the crate ours is 4ft x3ft its huge.
first time we left him,he was in crate,narla was on her bed ,we could hear him screaming the house down,he sounded like he was being tortured
but we left him,was for about 15 mins we came back and he was covered head to toe in :censor: he had panicked that much hed :censor: himself then pacing the cage etc. now he goes in crate of his own accord we pick up house keys or coat and he trotts in,few more months and the cage wont be used,hes still mischevious and prefers plastered walls to his toys:lol2:
persistance and patience is the key! bloody dogs eh,who would have em:lol2::flrt:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

rach666 said:


> just stick with it hun,patience is a virtue and all:lol2:
> we had no problems training narla she was fantastic! only had three accidents in the house,never bothered when we left her.
> 
> simba on the other hand,oh god let me tell you about simba.....
> ...


I think i may have the same acge lol I have to get in mine to put bedding in it coz i cannot reach back til i crawl in lol
I am expecting an accident still but this is a LONG time for him not to have one in crate while i am out. 
I wish i hadn't made the thread now, should have just prattled to Moosie first as something she said sparked my going out back idea and it seems to be working. Got to go pick little one up now so we will see :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

TEENY said:


> Also i have some good news. I have been testing the theroy of going out of the back door and it has worked twice today, once when i did my shopping and again when i dropped little one off. BOTH times he was dry, i am coming in viz the front tho hopefully he will associate the door opening and me going out as being nothing major soon if i keep coming in that way with treats. If not i can put hi otu near the back door but it is colder there and a lot darker as it is a liitle bit without a lght so i would have to fit a light etc too lol We will see
> I am ecstatic


that's excellent! :2thumb:

Just patience and you'll get there and it sounds like you've got loads of that!


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

feorag said:


> that's excellent! :2thumb:
> 
> Just patience and you'll get there and it sounds like you've got loads of that!


Even better is STILL no wee's i am fit to birst. I cannot believe that it is as simple as going out the back way:lol2:
I am coming in front tho so hopefully it will be ok. I am going to try going out the front tomorrow to feed lady opposites hamster so i will be 5 mins. I am hoping that he will be ok for that long, i will still go out back to school tho as it is longer for him to be worried.
If it works i will keep going out front when i feed neighbours animals for a while then next week try one of the school ones going out front. I will make it the picking up one tho so that i will beb here all evening with him after that and not have to go out again


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Excellent. It sometimes makes you wonder doesn't it, that it can be something so simple that it hasn't entered your head?

That's two of us who've made strides today, because today I managed to take Skye for a walk with my friend's dog and he nearly behaved well - certainly by comparison with last week he was a different dog.

It's going to take months, if not years, for him to be the dog he was portrayed to us to be, but with patience and training we'll hopefully get there too! :2thumb>


----------



## weeble (Sep 29, 2007)

fenwoman said:


> BLAH BLAH BLAH


Sorry, but isnt your idea of training dogs hiding at your bedroom window waiting for them to attack your chickens so you can electrocute them with your "training collar"?

And its a good job the boxer isnt white eh, otherwise you would just have had it put down incase it was deaf.

Your a nasty peice of work.


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

weeble said:


> Sorry, but isnt your idea of training dogs hiding at your bedroom window waiting for them to attack your chickens so you can electrocute them with your "training collar"?
> 
> And its a good job the boxer isnt white eh, otherwise you would just have had it put down incase it was deaf.
> 
> Your a nasty peice of work.


hahahahahahaha! i've got the giggles now :blush:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

weeble said:


> Sorry, but isnt your idea of training dogs hiding at your bedroom window waiting for them to attack your chickens so you can electrocute them with your "training collar"?
> 
> And its a good job the boxer isnt white eh, otherwise you would just have had it put down incase it was deaf.
> 
> Your a nasty peice of work.



wned8:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

weeble said:


> Sorry, but isnt your idea of training dogs hiding at your bedroom window waiting for them to attack your chickens so you can electrocute them with your "training collar"?
> 
> And its a good job the boxer isnt white eh, otherwise you would just have had it put down incase it was deaf.
> 
> Your a nasty peice of work.





fraggle said:


> hahahahahahaha! i've got the giggles now :blush:





bobby said:


> wned8:


 
I see playschool has finished for the day:whistling2: *shakes head in disbelief


----------



## weeble (Sep 29, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I see playschool has finished for the day:whistling2: *shakes head in disbelief


It most certainly has, just pointing out that her methods aint the only ones avalible...Others are much less painful.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Shell195 said:


> I see playschool has finished for the day:whistling2: **shakes head in disbelief*


Best start believing in playshools, your in one.


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

bobby said:


> Best start believing in playshools, your in one


hey, if you wana be in the gang, brush up on your put-downs, bobby *pokes* :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

fraggle said:


> hey, if you wana be in the gang, brush up on your put-downs, bobby *pokes* :lol2:


But its a link an' everything


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

bobby said:


> But its a link an' everything


it's a link to pirates though? :s :lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Do you know I thought you lot had all had your say and your fun, basically had p*ssed off back to your playground and this thread had gone back on track! Obviously not!

In the immortal words of Victor Meldew "I don't believe it!"


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

fraggle said:


> it's a link to pirates though? :s :lol2:


Its phrase from the movie 

You best start believin' in ghost stories, your in one?


Never mind 


Boobies OGTFO :whistling2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> Do you know I thought you lot had all had your say and your fun, basically had p*ssed off back to your playground and this thread had gone back on track! Obviously not!
> 
> In the immortal words of Victor Meldew "I don't believe it!"


Pfft.....thats not even a link :roll:


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

feorag said:


> Do you know I thought you lot had all had your say and your fun, basically had p*ssed off back to your playground and this thread had gone back on track! Obviously not!
> 
> In the immortal words of Victor Meldew "I don't believe it!"


don't be so ridiculous. the playground gets locked up at 4pm. we have to find somewhere else to drink cider and cause trouble!!!!


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

fraggle said:


> don't be so ridiculous. the playground gets locked up at 4pm. we have to find somewhere else to drink cider and cause trouble!!!!


and throw our Maccy Ds papers :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

And while you silly lot are f*rting about, the thread fills up with dross and any serious help gets lost in the pages of drivel you are posting. either that or it gets locked by a mod.

That's really in Teeny's best interests isn't it


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Back to the thread.................


How has he done this afternoon teeny?

did you try leaving via the front door or stick to the back door hun ?


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

feorag said:


> And while you silly lot are f*rting about, the thread fills up with dross and any serious help gets lost in the pages of drivel you are posting. either that or it gets locked by a mod.
> 
> That's really in Teeny's best interests isn't it



teeny is sorted :2thumb: she's figured it all out and she's a bloody good dog owner already. soon, with enough training and guidance she will become as fantastic as fenwoman and be qualified to consider owning a second dog to keep hers company. let's not get ahead of ourselves mind, she'll need approval of the rfuk dog police first.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Teeny has posted, but of course, courtesy of the drivelists, it's about 3 pages back now!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Keep talking children, someday you'll say something intelligent!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

fraggle said:


> teeny is sorted :2thumb: she's figured it all out and she's a bloody good dog owner already. soon, with enough training and guidance she will become as fantastic as fenwoman and be qualified to consider owning a second dog to keep hers company. let's not get ahead of ourselves mind, she'll need approval of the rfuk dog police first.


I really wish you would stop talking cr*p.

Teeny is succeeding with her dog and that's excellent - the rest of your post is your personal opinion and nothing to do with this thread.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

feorag said:


> I really wish you would stop talking cr*p.
> 
> Teeny is succeeding with her dog and that's excellent - the rest of your post is your personal opinion and nothing to do with this thread.


If the taser dont work just shoot it :whistling2:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

TEENY said:


> Even better is STILL no wee's i am fit to birst. I cannot believe that it is as simple as going out the back way:lol2:
> I am coming in front tho so hopefully it will be ok. I am going to try going out the front tomorrow to feed lady opposites hamster so i will be 5 mins. I am hoping that he will be ok for that long, i will still go out back to school tho as it is longer for him to be worried.
> If it works i will keep going out front when i feed neighbours animals for a while then next week try one of the school ones going out front. I will make it the picking up one tho so that i will beb here all evening with him after that and not have to go out again


 
thats fantastic news hun 

fingers are crossed that he carries on for you


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

bobby said:


> If the taser dont work just shoot it :whistling2:


You see I thought today's 20 year olds were much more mature and adult than 20 year olds of the 50s, 60s & 70s etc, but you are so proving me wrong.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

feorag said:


> Excellent. It sometimes makes you wonder doesn't it, that it can be something so simple that it hasn't entered your head?
> 
> That's two of us who've made strides today, because today I managed to take Skye for a walk with my friend's dog and he nearly behaved well - certainly by comparison with last week he was a different dog.
> 
> It's going to take months, if not years, for him to be the dog he was portrayed to us to be, but with patience and training we'll hopefully get there too! :2thumb>


I really cannot believe it was that simple :no1:


Emmaj said:


> Back to the thread.................
> 
> 
> How has he done this afternoon teeny?
> ...


He was dry again. I am sooooooooooo happy it is unreal :flrt:
I will be doing the whole front door thing tomorrow so we will see but only for quick trips across road. Longer spells such as shopping or school through front door can wait i am in no rush, as long as he does it eventually coz i have now seen the light again


----------



## clairebear1984 (Dec 13, 2009)

i want to party, i want to party i want to part hehehe x


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

TEENY said:


> I really cannot believe it was that simple :no1:


:lol2: Strange isn't it, but sometimes you need to get another perspective when you're struggling a bit and can't think straight!



TEENY said:


> I will be doing the whole front door thing tomorrow so we will see but only for quick trips across road. Longer spells such as shopping or school through front door can wait i am in no rush, as long as he does it eventually coz i have now seen the light again


Small steps - that's all it takes! :2thumb:

Fingers crossed for another good day tomorrow.


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

feorag said:


> :lol2: Strange isn't it, but sometimes you need to get another perspective when you're struggling a bit and can't think straight!
> 
> Small steps - that's all it takes! :2thumb:
> 
> Fingers crossed for another good day tomorrow.


I have high hopes for tomorrow. I only have to do the school run and feed a hamster but that is still 3 trips out at diff times :2thumb:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

TEENY said:


> I really cannot believe it was that simple :no1:
> 
> He was dry again. I am sooooooooooo happy it is unreal :flrt:
> I will be doing the whole front door thing tomorrow so we will see but only for quick trips across road. Longer spells such as shopping or school through front door can wait i am in no rush, as long as he does it eventually coz i have now seen the light again


 
yay hun go lil man im made up for you 

fingers crossed he carries on doing well :flrt::no1:


----------

